# Error 100 for Overdrive media console



## Luvbuggie89 (Jun 23, 2010)

This isn't inquiring so much about my XP as it is my iTouch, but I installed Overdrive on my ipod and I tried downloading 7 audiobooks and only two went through; for the other five I got a pop up that said 'Error 100: an unexpected error has occurred while trying to load a title. Please make sure you have a network connection and try again(unexpected error)'. I had a full connection, so I tried once more and received the same message. Any suggestions?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Moving to Gadget Support.

You may want to consider contacting the developers of the program in question:
http://www.overdrive.com/contactus/


----------



## rdbarahona (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm having the exact same issue. I have a solid connection, can access any other website. When I download the Overdrive file on my iPhone, it launches the Overdrive app, appears to start downloading and then I get this error repeatedly. I've tried rebooting, restarting, repeating...


----------

